# Show us your Critters



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

After seeing a thread asking if someone had made a critter out of an eggliner, I thought a thread with pics of all the great critters people have would be great.

Here is a MDC Hustler I got from Vic. It was silver when I got it. I painted it yellow and added windows.


 
  So how about it? Show us your's and share the fun.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Critter from an eggliner? 

















Other critters: 
Plymouth 









Baby Brookie 









Baby 0-6-0 









Marschutz and Cantrell 









7 ton Climax 


Goats: 
Mother Hubbard 









#6 Old Reliable 









There's probably a couple more around as well....


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

What couplers do you use on the MDC Hustler, Randy? I have a couple of them--bought some years ago and still in their boxes--but need to fit them with couplers. Not sure which ones will work.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Allan I used Kadees large offset couplers trimmed to fit without a gearbox.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Well, it wasn't an eggliner frame I used. But this speeder started off from a railbus powered truck.*










*It lights up like a christmas tree







*










*Rocky*


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you were talking about these kinds of critters!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey that Hustler looks great in yellow, here's a fairly recent Critter bash on an LGB handcar platform.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Mark, you could start a live critter thread. 

Thanks Vic 

Come on people, your critter doesn't have to have started out as an eggliner.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Go! Go!........... Catzilla?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

MIK,

Is that a cat on a leash? Nice. 

RL- Sorry, was just having a little fun.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the kitten likes to walk on a leash. Maybe because the dogs do? It eats out of the dogs' dish, sleeps with them on cool nights, and steals their toys as well. The other kitten we gave away won't use a litterbox at all, it insists on being walked thrice a day like a dog


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Don't know if this one may be reckoned as Critter? 
It's the LGB shunter, re-sprayed in faded green livery (Tamiya cockpit green) and slightly weathered. 
It has a RC transceiver, speed-control and battery in it (Accoms RC set). The headlights are
missing; I have them somewhere and still planning to place LED's in them.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

BTW Rocky, my kids (and I) just love that Stitch speeder!!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Paulis 

That's a fine looking Critter to my eyes.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are four of mine. The Mack and the LGB are pretty mundane, but the LGB diesel was "Americanized." The Fast Mail cannot pull anything, but it sure can scoot. The D-cell locomotive is whimsical 7/8ths scale. Oh yeah, almost forgot the "rail beetle."

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Dave, I sure like the D cell loco







. Even has a headlight,







great. But the motorman must have touched
something he shouldn't have BZZZZZZZZZZZZZAP.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, since he is an Albert Einstein action figure, it's probably all relative! ;>) 

Cheers, 
Daviod Meashey


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Dave, 
the rocket - is it driven by the wheels or by the fan? 
i like that beetle. 
how come, that there are no middle earth critters?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

The propulsion for the Fast Mail is a Ducted Fan Drive. It is really an electric jet engine, so yes, the fan drives it. 
It has normal polarity, so I have to remember to set the power pack in reverse if I want the Fast Mail to go forward. 

There are no Middle Earth critters because I have not had an idea for one as yet, but who knows when the Muse 
may inspire me. Perhaps a small vertical-boilered inspection vehicle will emerge from the Minis Tirith shops someday - 
or from the workshops under the Lonely Mountain. 

Best Wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I started, OH several years ago, a Buzz Lightyear speeder/critter...never finished in a box someplace now? Of course it was meant to be a bit more extreme than the Toy Story Train it started life as...Destined for the train races at Ridge Road Station. I did manage to buy the Estes Rocket engine mounting system for it.....

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas,

To infinity! And beyond! 

I just got Luke a Buzz Lightyear last night. Maybe in a few years, I'll mount him to a flat car.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are two more critters, plus a prototype, that I forgot about. In the early 1990s, Norfolk Southern converted some old GP9s
into road slugs for extra tractive power on coal drags. An added plus was that the GP9s already had dynamic braking. I named my
whimsical road slug "Bubba the Hutt." Bubba even has his head cocked to one side to avoid the diesel exhaust from the main unit.
Currently Bubba's power chassis is earmarked for another project, but he may ride the rails again if I can find another LGB power
tender. The NS road slug is in the first photo, and, of course, Bubba is in the second photo. His little sign simply says "Road Slug."

Trish the Work Triceratops is my silent, whimsical tribute to John Allen and his Gorre & Daphetid Railroad. Some of you will remember
John's work stegosaurus, Emma. Emma even got posed for Varney HO train advertisements. Emma was made of wax. Trish is a
National Musuem of Science model. Trish is complete with a driver, reins, a saddle, a triceratops-sized horse collar, and a harness. Like 
Emma, Trish is a static model but I like to put her in "working" poses. The dwarf signal shown in the photo with Trish has since gotten
a promotion. He is now the engineer on the Brandywine & Gondor freight train.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------

